# Wie weit fahren die Blagen? / Wie werden die Räder genutzt?



## jplonka (30. Dezember 2012)

Hoffe, einen entsprechenden Thread gibt es nicht schon irgendwo und er passt hier überhaupt hin, Ihr Materialsportler, Ihr.... 

Mich bewegt gerade Folgendes: Momentan fahren meine vor 2 Wochen 5 Jahre alt gewordene Tochter auf ihrem Islabike Beinn 20" und ich jeden morgen 3 km zu meiner Arbeit bzw. ihrem Kindergarten (Betriebskindergärten haben gewisse Vorteile...). Am Nachmittag fährt die Kleine 3 km zurück. Auf dem Weg ist eine Eisenbahnlinie per Brücke zu überqueren, ansonsten ist es flach, allerdings recht viel Verkehr und Ampeln.
Im August steht für uns ein Umzug ans andere Ende der Stadt an. Der Fahrradweg zum Kindergarten verlängert sich auf 7,5 km (lt. Google) pro Strecke, ist dann allerdings völlig flach, auf Fahrradwegen und ohne Verkehr. Ich zweifle nicht daran, dass meine Tochter 7,5 km bzw. 15 km schafft, aber auf die Dauer? Zum Hintergrund vielleicht noch: Wir haben kein Auto, d.h. wir legen die meisten Wege mit dem Fahrrad zurück => die Kleine fährt momentan auch bei Eis und Schnee die 3 bzw. 6 km (Schwalbe Marathon Winter gibt es auch in 20"...).

Meine Frage an das geschätzte Publikum: Gibt es auch andere Eltern, die ihre 5 bis 6 jährigen Kids das Jahr über pro Werktag 15 km zurücklegen lassen, auch den Winter durch? 

Ich bin etwas verunsichert, weil meine Tochter von einer Mutter aus dem Kindergarten bedauert wurde, dass sie jeden Tag mit dem Fahrrad zum Kindergarten kommen müsse (das ist die gleiche Mutter, die sich beschwert, dass ihr Blag keine 10m laufen will, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...). Tatsächlich ist sie im Winter (und auch weitestgehend den Rest des Jahres über) das Einzige Kind von ca. 30, das mit dem Fahrrad zum Kindergarten kommt. Auch in der Nachbarschaft ist unsere Tochter eines der wenigen Kinder, die mit dem Fahrrad zum KG fahren, jedenfalls über die Entfernung.

Mache ich mich der Aussetzung strafbar, wenn ich meiner Tochter 15 km zumute? Wie sieht das medizinisch aus ? Vor allem habe ich leider keine Vergleichsgruppe, weil wir, wie gesagt, im Kindergarten und in der Gegend die einzigen Fahrrad-Täter sind. 

Alternative ist, dass ich meine Tochter einen Teil des Weges mit einer follow-me-Kupplung ziehe. Aber wie weit????

Ich denke mir, dass das Thema vielleicht für andere Eltern z.B. in Bezug auf Touren / Ausfküge am Wochenende interessant ist. Wie lange darf die Radtour denn sein?

Mir geht es hier nicht um einen Leistungsvergleich, sondern darum, zu sehen, was für Kinder von Eltern, für die Fahrradfahren wichtig ist, eine normale Entfernung in einem bestimmten Alter darstellt.

Vorschlag wäre vielleicht eine kurze Meldung in der folgenden Form:

Alter:
Junge/Mädchen:
Anzahl der üblichen Fahrrad-Wochentage:
Gesamtentfernung pro üblichem Fahrrad-Wochentag:
Fahrrad auch im Winter?
Maximale Entfernung auf Touren?
Optimlae Entfernung auf Touren?

Das sähe dann bei uns so aus:

Alter: 5
Junge/Mädchen: M
Anzahl der üblichen Fahrrad-Wochentage: 5
Gesamtentfernung pro üblichem Fahrrad-Wochentag: 6
Fahrrad auch im Winter? ja
Maximale Entfernung auf Touren? keine Erfahrung - mehr als 12km
Optimlae Entfernung auf Touren? keine Erfahrung 

Tja, man sieht, dass wir am Wochenende selten längere Touren machen... wie sieht's bei Euch aus?


----------



## Taurus1 (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde das davon abhängig machen, ob sie sich wohl fühlt und ob sie es auch gerne macht. Wenn beides mit ja beantwortet wird, sehe ich da kein Problem.
Die Kleidung muß natürlich auch zur jeweiligen Witterung passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (30. Dezember 2012)

wenn die Kleine damit kein Problem hat, warum dann Du  IMHO können sich Kinder nicht überlasten, die hören einfach vorher auf.

Ich finde das cool. Geht bei uns leider nicht da der Kleine erst 2,5 ist und mit dem Biken noch nicht so richtig warm geworden ist...


----------



## s4shhh (30. Dezember 2012)

Fahr die Strecke doch einfach mal so vom Kindergarten zur neuen Bleibe.
Deine Tochter wird sich melden wenns wirklich zu weit sein sollte.
Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass es problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## jplonka (31. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für diese Meldungen. Das ist doch schon mal etwas. Herzliche Einladung an Andere, hier ebenfalls Meldungen zu hinterlassen.

Wie gesagt, dass sie die Strecke von 2x 7,5 km prinzipiell schafft, davon gehe ich aus. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass es aber vielleicht ne andere Kiste ist, ob sie die 2x 7,5 km jeden Tag fahren kann/soll/darf. Ich meine, ich bin auch schon einmal einen Marathon gelaufen, würde das aber nicht jeden Werktag tun wollen/können. Daher die Frage, wie das bei anderen Kids in dem Alter so aussieht. Bei Erwachsenen hätte ich ein paar Vergleichsgrößen, bei Kindern nicht. Das ist nicht als Kritik an den Beiträgen gedacht, sondern als Klarstellung der Frage / des Hintergrundes.

Ja, und dann...wenn sich Menschen über ein Thema richtig an die Gurgel gehen können (neben Fahrrad-bezogenen Themen natürlich...), dann ist es Kindererziehung und ich möchte daher die Kiste gar nicht auf machen...aber dennoch: Ja, soll sie sich dabei wohl fühlen, klar möchte ich sie nicht überfordern, klar signalisiert sie (und nicht ich), wo ihre Grenzen sind. Aber ich glaube, sie ist nicht die Einzige, die entscheidet, wie lange sie in die Pedale tritt. Klingt vielleicht hart, aber sie entscheidet ja auch nicht abschließend darüber, wann sie abends ins Bett geht und was/wieviel Fernsehen sie guckt oder wie oft wir auf einer Autobahnfahrt Pause machen. Sie hat da jeweils mehr oder weniger viel mitzureden (Sehr viel bei den Pausen auf der Autobahn, da ich Uringeruch im Leihwagen gerne vermeiden möchte, immer noch erstaunlich viel beim Zu-Bett-Gehen). Und für uns ist Fahrradfahren halt so ziemlich die einzige Fortbewegung(smöglichkeit), also eine Notwendigkeit, kein optionaler Spaß am Wochenende. Ich denke, die meisten Eltern dürften das Spaziergangs-Dilemma kennen, dass die Kleinen irgendwann getragen werden wollen....

So, genug gelabert. Wünsche Euch ein gutes 2013 !
Jens


----------



## biker-ecki (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Jens,

ich denke, dass das grundsätzlich kein Problem darstellt. So lange die Kinder das mit Begeisterung tun ist das doch völlig i.O. Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Kinder dann schon rechtzeitig signalisieren, wenn sie nicht mehrt wollen. Bei meinem Großen (6 Jahre) ist es so, dass er so lange fährt, wie er irgendwie motiviert ist. Wenn die Motivation weg ist geht auch nichts mehr. Das sollte man dann akzeptieren. Seine "beste" Leistung waren 38 km im Harz mit 735 Höhenmetern. Er ist die ges. Strecke mit einem Lächeln im Gesicht gefahren (Papa natürlich auch). Im Auto ist er dann sofort eingeschlafen, aber geschadet hat es ihm nicht. Im Gegenteil, er wollte das ganze gerne wiederholen. Für euren Fall denke ich dass es für die tägliche Gesundheit doch nichts besseres geben kann (wenn das Kind mitzieht). Sei froh wenn du so ein sportliches Kind hast.

Einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr wünscht 
Ecki


----------



## trolliver (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jens

Ich glaube, es ist wirklich das eine, eine lange Tour zu machen und etwas anderes, jeden Tag dieselbe lange Tour machen zu müssen. Mein Kleiner (inzwischen vier) ist bis zum Herbst gern Touren von 10 - 15 km gefahren, jetzt im Winter ist ihm das zuviel. Er kommt morgens auch schlecht raus (kommt nach dem Papa), da hat er sich auch schon über die 300m zum Kindergarten beschwert. Doch die sind sozusagen Pflicht, auch bei Schnee... ;-)

Wenn deine Tochter da aber anders gestrickt ist, dann nur zu! Finde ich bewundernswert!

Oliver


----------



## Sentilo (10. Januar 2013)

Ich persönlich find's zu hart. Gerade fünf geworden - und dann bei Wind und Wetter, im Winter auch bei Dunkelheit und mgl. Schnee und Eis, 15 Kilometer in die Arbeit pflügen und wieder zurück? 

Ich sage bewusst Arbeit, weil der Ganztagskindergarten die Kleinen ganz schön schlaucht, nach meiner Erfahrung. Die sind richtig müde, wenn sie nachmittags rauskommen. Und dann noch eine durchaus erwachsene Pendlerstrecke ... ich weiß nicht.

Ein Freund meines Sohnes fährt so eine Strecke zur Schule und ist an manchen Tagen echt geschafft, vor allem bei Gegenwind und peitschendem Regen. Und der Junge ist 11 und geht in die 5. Klasse. 

Just my 5 Cent ...


----------



## trolliver (10. Januar 2013)

Mich schlaucht solch eine Strecke auch, wenn ich sie fahren *muß*. Vor allem bei den von dir genannten Bedingungen. Hab's in MUC jahrelang gemacht, 10km hin, 10 zurück. Bei Scheißwetter habe ich dagegen angesehen. Schnee fand ich hingegen immer toll.

Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich um 15km Gesamtstrecke, also eine Strecke 7,5km. Ist immer noch viel für tägliche Wege, zumal für kleine Kinder. Es gibt aber solche, denen das nicht nur nichts ausmacht, sondern die das richtig gern machen.

Ich hatte immer kurze Schulwege und habe die Kameraden bedauert, die von weit her mit dem Rad kommen mußten. Gleichwohl hatte ich keine Probleme, am Nachmittag Freunde in 10-20km Entfernung per Rad zu besuchen. Das is'n annern Schnack.

Oliver


----------



## M4ddin (10. Januar 2013)

Als Kind fand ich die 2km zur Schul schon manchmal nerfig, gerade wennn das Wetter wehcselt und man bis auf die Knochen nass wird. Nachmittags ar die Motivation deutlich größer, da waren Strecken von 50km nix.


----------



## Sentilo (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, 15 km insgesamt, das meinte ich auch. Ich find's zu viel. Am Wochende, mit Zwischenstopp auf einem schönen Spielplatz etc., ist das kein Thema, aber bei Minusgraden, einem steifen Nordost und Schnee auf der Piste ist das selbst für wesentlich größere Kinder eine Belastung. Nicht nur am Kindergarten sind die Radlständer im Winter leer, in der Grundschule auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. Januar 2013)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Ich persönlich find's zu hart. Gerade fünf geworden - und dann bei Wind und Wetter, im Winter auch bei Dunkelheit und mgl. Schnee und Eis, 15 Kilometer in die Arbeit pflügen und wieder zurück?
> 
> Ich sage bewusst Arbeit, weil der Ganztagskindergarten die Kleinen ganz schön schlaucht, nach meiner Erfahrung.


Nur die Harten kommen in den (Kinder-)Garten.  

__

Meiner macht gerade "ich will gar nicht fahren" Phase durch , sonst ca. 10 km bis zur Schule.


----------



## jplonka (15. Januar 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Nur die Harten kommen in den (Kinder-)Garten.
> 
> __
> 
> Meiner macht gerade "ich will gar nicht fahren" Phase durch , sonst ca. 10 km bis zur Schule.


 
Wow, wie alt ist denn Dein Zwerg? Und das sind tatsächlich 10km one-way?

Auch für die anderen Beiträge vielen Dank. Ich habe meinen alten Schulweg per google nachgemessen, das waren etwas über 3km eine Richtung, allerdings morgens deutlich bergauf. Ich war aber auch deutlich älter als meine Tochter heute, als ich die Strecke regelmäßig gefahren bin. 

Ich denke, ich werde sie einen guten Teil der Strecke per follow-me ziehen und je nach Lust und Laune 4 bis 5 km fahren lassen, was m.E. angesichts der einfacheren Bedingungen (kein Verkehr, kein Anhalten, Absteigen, etc.) ungefähr dem entsprechen dürfte, was sie jetzt schon leistet.

Der follow-me ist halt psychologisch irgendwie ätzend - habe ich das Ding hinten dranmontiert, dann will sie "natürlich" auch gezogen werden und es gibt jedesmal Genöle, wenn ich sie abhänge. Außerdem ist das Ding sauschwer und das eigene Rad mutiert plötzlich zum Langholztransporter...

Anbei übrigens ein Bild von heute morgen....


----------



## hesinde2006 (15. Januar 2013)

Alter:7
Junge/Mädchen:J
Anzahl der üblichen Fahrrad-Wochentage: 2
Gesamtentfernung pro üblichem Fahrrad-Wochentag: stark varierend
Fahrrad auch im Winter? gelegentlich
Maximale Entfernung auf Touren? 35km 300 Hm
Optimale Entfernung auf Touren? ?
Schaltung : 1x7
Übersetzung:?


----------



## Sentilo (15. Januar 2013)

jplonka schrieb:


> Anbei übrigens ein Bild von heute morgen....


 
Hoppla! Ich nehm alles zurück. Deine Tochter sieht ganz schön fit aus. Sabine Spitz in XS. Gute Haltung, gutes Rad, vielleicht klappt's ja doch. Den Versuch ist es wert. Aber Achtung: Der Hühnerhaufen, der seine fahlgesichtige Brut per SUV bis an die Garderobe karrt, wird vor Entrüstung laut aufgackern. Elternabende also unbedingt meiden


----------



## Mrrabbit (16. Januar 2013)

Letztes Jahr im Urlaub ( 2 Wochen / Nordküste Holland )

Alter:6
 Junge/Mädchen:M
 Anzahl der üblichen Fahrrad-Wochentage: 7
 Gesamtentfernung pro üblichem Fahrrad-Wochentag: ca. 25Km
 Maximale Entfernung auf Touren? siehe oben
 Optimale Entfernung auf Touren? relativ oder? Bei uns ist es doch auch, mal fitter mal nicht
 Schaltung : 1x6
 Radgewicht: 8,5Kg

Wir hatten alle Wetterlagen dabei - gerade Sturm und Regen fand ich persönlich ( wie immer ) psychisch belastend. Meine kleine hatte sich nie beschwert und hätte auch im Hänger, trocken, bei ihrem Bruder sitzen dürfen.

Meine Meinung: Die Kinder sollten nicht dazu gezwungen werden.
Nur hat der Themenstarter eine ganz andere Ausgangslage: kein Auto.
Wichtig ist hierbei die richtige Kleidung, die hatte ich früher als Schüler leider nicht, aber hier hat sich die Produktpalette doch stark erweitert.

Viele Grüße aus dem Sauerland,
Marc


----------



## Sabine_1965 (16. Januar 2013)

Ich staune, dass bei der Überschrift überhaupt jemand antwortet. Blagen - abwertender gehts kaum noch, oder ?! 

Zur Frage allgemein: Mein KIND fährt sehr gerne Fahrrad, aber täglich 2 x 7,5 km würde ICH ihr definitiv nicht zumuten ! 
Aber gut - ich habe auch ein KIND, und kein Blag ! Wenn ich mein Kind als Blag bezeichnen würde, wärs mir vermutlich egal, ob sie die Strecke fahren kann/will ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (16. Januar 2013)

@sabine: boar nimm das doch nicht so ernst... wenn er sich Gedanken um sein Kind macht, ist es ihm woll nicht egal oder?


----------



## jplonka (16. Januar 2013)

Sabine_1965 schrieb:


> Ich staune, dass bei der Überschrift überhaupt jemand antwortet. Blagen - abwertender gehts kaum noch, oder ?!
> 
> Zur Frage allgemein: Mein KIND fährt sehr gerne Fahrrad, aber täglich 2 x 7,5 km würde ICH ihr definitiv nicht zumuten !
> Aber gut - ich habe auch ein KIND, und kein Blag ! Wenn ich mein Kind als Blag bezeichnen würde, wärs mir vermutlich egal, ob sie die Strecke fahren kann/will ...



Sehr geehrte Sabine 1965,

ich bitte vielmals um Verzeihung, dass ich Ihren Sinn für adäquate Nomenklatur offenbar auf das Tiefste beleidigt habe. Vielen Dank auch für die sehr aufschlußreiche Auskunft, dass Ihr Kind sehr gerne Fahrrad fährt; das hilft mir sehr viel weiter.

Aufgrund Ihres freundlichen Hinweises möchte ich die Frage bzw. Überschrift neu formulieren: 

Der Thread läuft ab jetzt unter dem Titel:
"Wie weit fahren Eure kleinen Kröten eigentlich?"

Mit besten Grüßen,
Jens

P.S.: @ Sentilo: Ja, Elternabende sind zu meiden, auch weil man dabei immer wieder darauf gestoßen wird, was für absonderliche Geschöpfe sich in diesem Zoo namens Menschheit so tummeln...


----------



## Sabine_1965 (16. Januar 2013)

Das hat nix mit 'tiefster Beleidigung' zu tun - auch vor Kindern sollte man Respekt haben und sie nicht abwertend als 'Blagen' bezeichnen ! So einfach ist das !

Und zum Thema habe ich sehr wohl was geschrieben ! Allerdings weder in km-Angaben, noch in kg-Angaben. Wozu auch ? ICH find 7,5 km 2 x täglich zu weit !
Aber ICH wär auch nicht weiter weg gezogen und hätte meinem Kind den jetzigen langen Weg erspart ! Und ansonsten halt: Auto anschaffen, dann erledigt sich die Frage auch. So besteht immer noch die Möglichkeit, bei 'normalem' und schönem Wetter mal ne Tour in den KiGa zu machen, aber nicht das Kind bei Wind und Wetter dahin radeln zu lassen. -.-


----------



## Y_G (16. Januar 2013)

@sabine: vielleicht hatte er ja auch einfach keine Wahl und mußte umziehen und vielleicht kann er kein Autofahren weil kein Führerschein oder vielleicht auch kein finanziellen Möglichkeiten oder vielleicht auch einfach nur aus Überzeugung - soll es ja auch geben...


----------



## Sabine_1965 (16. Januar 2013)

Durchaus möglich.  Aber so, wie der TE rüberkommt, liest sich das eher so wie: Für Vater oder Mutter ist das so bequemer - Kind muss sehen, wie es damit klarkommt ...


----------



## Taurus1 (16. Januar 2013)

Sabine_1965 schrieb:


> Durchaus möglich.  Aber so, wie der TE rüberkommt, liest sich das eher so wie: Für Vater oder Mutter ist das so bequemer - Kind muss sehen, wie es damit klarkommt ...



Für die Eltern wäre wohl das Auto bequemer (wenn Sie eines hätten), aber das ist nun mal nicht da, und das warum ist nicht das Thema des Threads.
Wenn das Kind sehen müßte, wie es damit klar kommt, würde der Threadersteller wohl gar nicht fragen....
Früher mussten Kinder auch ähnliche oder weitere Entfernungen zurück legen, aber Mangels Auto, Fahrrad und öffentlichem Nahverkehr zu Fuß. Heute gibt es meistens Alternativen, aber leider nicht immer.
Und ganz ehrlich: ob Blag, Balg, kleines Monster oder Sonnenschein, es gibt viele Bezeichnungen für unseren Nachwuchs, und der ist nicht immer so gemeint, wie es das Wort alleine vermuten lassen Könnte. Wenn es Dir nicht passt, mußt Du nichts zum Thema beitragen, anstatt dem TE vorzuwerfen, das wohl seines Kindes wäre ihm egal.


----------



## flomtb (17. Januar 2013)

guten morgen!
mein 5 jähriger junior fährt gerne und viel mit dem radl. bei ausflugsfahrten auch rund 20km weit. wir fahren auch in den kiga, ist aber gleich um die ecke. 
wenn ich mir das heutige wetter bei uns (über nacht ca. 15cm neuschnee) aber so anschaue, habe ich so meine zweifel ob man täglich -egal welches wetter- mit einem kleinen kind die strecke fahren kann. wenn die verhältnisse so wie heute sind, muss ich als erwachsener schon deutlich langsamer fahren und es kostet viel kraft, meine strecke ist aber nur rund 3km - und ich fahre mit spikereifen und scheibenbremse. mein sohn hätte heute keine 50m ohne sturz geschafft.  zumindest für den winter würde ich mir eine alternative überlegen (fahrgemeinschaft, öpnv...)
grüße
flo


----------



## sarnu (17. Januar 2013)

Mein Senf:
Wenn deine Tochter diese Strecke gerne fährt, ist das toll und ich kann dich nur beglückwünschen.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sie das wirklich jeden Tag gerne macht (insbesondere wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue).

Ich  finde, man sollte schon Alternativen parat haben, ansonsten wäre es  eine sichere Methode seinem Kind das Radfahren zu vermiesen. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt zum Auto greifen. Falls Öpnv in deiner Situation nicht verfügbar ist, gäbe es ja auch Anhänger oder ein Lasenrad. Ich kann deine Abneigung gegen FollowMe und ähnliches nachvollziehen, sowas würde ich auch nicht gerne mit mir rumschleppen.

Bei uns läuft/lief das folgendermassen:
 * Als meine Älteste und mein Sohn noch in den damals 2 km entfernten Kindergarten gingen, sind sie recht häufig mit dem Rad gefahren. Mein Sohn ist ausgesprochen fahrradbegeistert und hat das schon mit 2-21/2 auf dem Laufrad hingekriegt, mit 3 JAhren auf dem Fahrrad.
Falls jemand schlapp gemacht hat (was nach Ganztages-Kindergarten nicht selten vorkam) wurde das Rad auf die Ladefläche des Lastenrads gepackt und das Kind kam in den Hänger/Kindersitz.
   Da gab es höchstens bei extrem niedrigen Temperaturen (das heisst hier unter -10°, kommt sehr selten vor) Gemaule. Die Jüngste war immer im Kindersitz/Hänger.
 * Jetzt ist die Älteste in der Schule und im Hort, da ist es aus logistischen Gründen unpraktisch mit dem Rad zu fahren. 
    Mein Sohn (jetzt 5) ist jetzt in einem Kindergarten in ca. 500m Entfernung, da hat er eigenartigerweise seltener Lust mit dem Rad zu fahren.
    Wenn er nicht selber fahren will, fährt er mit mir im Lastenrad mit. Und die Kleine (jetzt 2 1/2) sowieso, die ist noch zu faul auf dem Laufrad zu fahren.
Das Lastenrad (ein Bullitt) hat kein Verdeck, nur eine Kiste mit Sitzbänken, die Kinder sind da auch der Witterung ausgesetzt. 
Aber mit einer Wolldecke gegen die Kälte und Regenschirmen bei Niederschlag sind sie bisher immer zufrieden gewesen. Und geeignete Kleidung ist sowieso Voraussetzung.

Kurz: Ohne Auto geht die Entfernung schon, aber ich würde dem Kind/Blag/Kröte die Entscheidung lassen, ob es selber fährt oder nicht.

Simon


----------



## Pan Tau (21. Januar 2013)

jplonka schrieb:


> Mir geht es hier nicht um einen Leistungsvergleich, sondern darum, zu sehen, was für Kinder von Eltern, für die Fahrradfahren wichtig ist, eine normale Entfernung in einem bestimmten Alter darstellt.



...also eigentlich wollte ich dann doch nix mehr schreiben - was soll den ein Beitrag, bei dem nicht klar erkennbar ist, dass meine Kids die tollsten Kilometerfresser auf den tollsten Bikes sind?!?! 

Also meine Tochter (10 Jahre / 24" Alltagsfahrrad) und mein älterer Sohn (7 Jahre / 20" Pimm my Puky-Alltagsfahrrad) haben aktuell 6 km Schulweg (einfach) und legen diesen bei gutem Wetter meist alleine zurück - aber nicht täglich, da es auch eine gute Verbindung mit dem ÖPNV gibt. Im Sommer bin ich gelegentlich mitgefahren und der kleine Bruder (4 Jahre / 16" Alltagsfahrrad) ist dann neben mir hergefahren. Allerdings habe ich dabei immer ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl, denn gelegentlich bleibt nur die Fahrradspur auf der Straße - sind zwar nur ein paar Meter, aber die reichen schon... Wie auch immer, der Großteil des Weges führt duch einen Park und durch sehr wenig befahrene Nebenstraßen.

Am Wochenende drehen wir gelegentlich eine Runde (15 - 20 km) und im Sommer habe ich mit meiner Tochter in zwei Tagen ca. 100km des Mauerweges abgefahren - war sehr entspannt.


----------

